# R/C Johnny Lightning CHARIOT



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You asked for it! you got!

MWAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :devil:

Who needs proper medication anyways! :tongue:

Trumpeter 1/72 scale Tank with nice flex tracks. Mini R/C car radio system. Motor and Battery from a mini R/C Helo ( more torqe and longer play time ) THIS IS GOING TO BE FUN!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Can't wait for the youtube video...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You won't...they banned me for being nucking futz! :freak: LOL

Soon! I hope. Had a Job cancel this afternoon so as soon as I eat something thats been lying around the basement for a while I'm on it!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I knew you could do it! I can't wait!

Now for next? Want to prove you're even more insane?

Take micro R/C helicopter to make a FLYING SPACE POD!!

Might not be possible, even with the counter rotating props some use there will probably be too much torque. Spoils the entire effect if the Pod is spinning like a top.

But if you could pull it off, and if it could be done you're the most likely...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm saving that one for you pal! :wave:

Though I am finding that the left and right controls on the car transmitter won't be wasted...I'm using them for momentary switches for the lower chariot ( surface mount ) floods and by using another surface mount led on the console it may help in slowing the motor down instead of using a resistor....as there is not enough room for using gears to slow it down to a more realistic tank like craw.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA my skill for making a flying Space Pod using a micro R/C 'copter would likely be double sided tape, Pod to chopper


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL!! :tongue:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG, fluke you are gloriously insane!  Cannot wait to see the result of this latest project.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Fluke, you're a mad genius, you are!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Woohoo! What a crazy guy!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yeah?....I saw Elvis once!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

fluke said: "Yeah?....I saw Elvis once!"

Was it in Flint or Poughkeepsie? I once saw him in at the state fair in Texas in '82 which I thought was cool since he 'died' in '77. :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL!!!

The 1/72 Trumperter Kit that I am using most of the wheels and track from is an amazing little model! It has a complete interior and is very detailed. If only Sci-Fi subjects could be so fine in detail......but then again......how do you count rivets ...when there are none to count?


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

fluke said:


> as there is not enough room for using gears to slow it down to a more realistic tank like craw.


S' not the craw, its the CRAW!

Yer insane, keep it up.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Looking Good Troy!!!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks M8's!  

Been busy with work, bills, kids, girlfriend etc but I should have time this weekend to start on Chariot. I will need to build a custom lower housing for the wheels and workings.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

It's a madhouse! A maaaaaaaaad house! LOL

Fluke, you are well on your way to that rear buttoning, long sleeved white dinner jacket, and that lil padded room. You are NUTS! Creatively, of course!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Its a mad mad mad world!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Sure I may be nuts but that fluke guy... 
He's just *CRAZY*!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good news!

The little car's receiving and transmitting radio gear that I'm using is 'RADIO' and not infrared so brigh light and day light use will not be a problem....COOL!

The other good news is that I am converting radio control transmitter from the 'MicroSizzers' car to fit the inside of the larger HELO controller so I can still use the 'safer' and original charging system and all I need to do is re-arrange the Left - Right to the other side for Forward and Reverse controls. The left and right will be Chariot's light controls and in the controller....the robot sounds from a key chain collectible of the B-9 Robot "This does not Compute" and three other B-9 phrases.

I have some surface mount LED's for the lower floods and one very killer multi colored led for the center console.

THEN!!!!

At 1st I thought...I'll be lucky with just forward and reverse...Left & Right controls?...YEAH RIGHT!....but now I have more motors and they are a bit shorter.....and if I set one motor in the front and another in the rear...and reverser polarity of the wires.........*I can't work!!!!!!*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is what I have so far. The electronic workings have all been figured out and will fit with no problems. Now its the buggy wheels and all that jazz.

I have made it a point that the front wheels will be slightly pushed forward by spring tension so loading the custom length treads will not be a problem and thanks to a Trumpeter 1/72 scale Tank that is no problem and the treads are a bit on the wide side making it perfect for the Chariot! NICE! 

Enjoy!


----------

